
Optimizing Mobile Deep Learning on ARM GPU with TVM - MMMercy
http://tvmlang.org/2018/01/16/opt-mali-gpu.html
======
zhreshold
Nice to have new numbers on real stuff!

------
crowwork
great discussion about the difference between mobile and normal gpu

